# HT Advice for a New Home Owner



## BradBerger (Dec 14, 2014)

Hey everyone, I just purchased my first home this September and the first order of business is getting the basement set up for a modest home theater system. The previous owner had done some work and was using a 7.1 system, but the research I've done so far has me thinking that this space isnt quite ideal for something like that. I drew a rough sketch of my basement floorplan and the speaker layout I'm working with. I'd like to keep the current speaker wires run through the ceiling in place to avoid having to tear up too much so I'm curious of the experts' thoughts on whether to utilize each speaker position, go down to a 5.1 setup, or re-route the speaker wires entirely (last resort).

I purchased the Black Friday 65" Vizio which has yet to arrive (fingers crossed it doesnt cause me the same problems I've been reading about) so I'm good on the visuals. I'm working with a flexible budget of about $1500 to cover any and all things that make noise. I dont mind going a bit over as I have been saving for some time and have funds to play with. $2000 is my absolute maximum though.

This system will see about 50% streaming media (XBMC/hockey), 30% cable tv, and 20% bluray movies with the occasional internet radio. I also have a vintage Pioneer turntable that I'd love to utilize, but it's not a priority as I'm unsure that I will even have space for it in the end. Here's what I have gathered so far:

Receiver
I'm really liking the Denon receivers and I'd like to end up with one of those. The price seems fair for the refurb units and they seem to have nice features, doesnt hurt that I prefer their looks over Onkyo, Marantz, etc. Saw some issues with Onkyo's HDMI inputs as well. I'm already taking a risk with this cheap Vizio LED so I'd like to avoid any compounding problems. How much should I be looking to spend here?

Speakers
Originally, I was leaning towards HTIB but further research has led me to nix that idea and assemble the system with help from experienced HT people. For the fronts, I wanna stick with floor mounts/tower. I dont like the look of wall-mounted fronts. The surrounds will have to be mounted from the ceiling. I have read good things about Polk's products and they seem to be within my price range. Have also seen people talk highly of Pioneer Andrew Jones units for quality low-budget setups. I know I will be using a large chunk of my budget here, but just how much? I also need to decide if I should utilize the existing 7.1 layout or just not even waste my money because of the basement's dimensions.

Sub
Unfortunately I havent done much reading up on subs so far. Infinity maybe? Hoping you guys can clue me in on some decent deals so I can go boom.

BluRay
Again, dont really know much about BluRay players. I typically dont watch them, but my roommate does so I'd like to incorporate a decent player without spending too much.

I've attached my sketch, with professional dimensions :laugh:, of the basement floorplan. There's a support pillar smack dab in the middle and I've located where the previous owner had his middle and back surrounds mounted in the ceiling.

Also attached is a panoramic of the space. Please excuse the mess as the basement has been more of a storage unit than a home theater since the move! I should also note, the horrendous 2-tone red/mustard paint that is ALL OVER will be gone soon enough. Not sure why the guy decided to paint the baseboard, trim, and closet doors but it makes re-painting that much more fun.

I think I have covered the basics, I'm all ears though! Like most, I prefer to do things right the first time so my main goal for this project is to have something that sounds great, doesnt break my bank, looks great, and isnt overkill i.e a 7.1 system when it's actually useless. Thanks and I look forward to hearing what everyone has to say!

Brad


----------



## vidiot33 (Dec 12, 2013)

BradBerger said:


> Hey everyone, I just purchased my first home this September and the first order of business is getting the basement set up for a modest home theater system. The previous owner had done some work and was using a 7.1 system, but the research I've done so far has me thinking that this space isnt quite ideal for something like that. I drew a rough sketch of my basement floorplan and the speaker layout I'm working with. I'd like to keep the current speaker wires run through the ceiling in place to avoid having to tear up too much so I'm curious of the experts' thoughts on whether to utilize each speaker position, go down to a 5.1 setup, or re-route the speaker wires entirely (last resort). I purchased the Black Friday 65" Vizio which has yet to arrive (fingers crossed it doesnt cause me the same problems I've been reading about) so I'm good on the visuals. I'm working with a flexible budget of about $1500 to cover any and all things that make noise. I dont mind going a bit over as I have been saving for some time and have funds to play with. $2000 is my absolute maximum though. This system will see about 50% streaming media (XBMC/hockey), 30% cable tv, and 20% bluray movies with the occasional internet radio. I also have a vintage Pioneer turntable that I'd love to utilize, but it's not a priority as I'm unsure that I will even have space for it in the end. Here's what I have gathered so far: Receiver I'm really liking the Denon receivers and I'd like to end up with one of those. The price seems fair for the refurb units and they seem to have nice features, doesnt hurt that I prefer their looks over Onkyo, Marantz, etc. Saw some issues with Onkyo's HDMI inputs as well. I'm already taking a risk with this cheap Vizio LED so I'd like to avoid any compounding problems. How much should I be looking to spend here? Speakers Originally, I was leaning towards HTIB but further research has led me to nix that idea and assemble the system with help from experienced HT people. For the fronts, I wanna stick with floor mounts/tower. I dont like the look of wall-mounted fronts. The surrounds will have to be mounted from the ceiling. I have read good things about Polk's products and they seem to be within my price range. Have also seen people talk highly of Pioneer Andrew Jones units for quality low-budget setups. I know I will be using a large chunk of my budget here, but just how much? I also need to decide if I should utilize the existing 7.1 layout or just not even waste my money because of the basement's dimensions. Sub Unfortunately I havent done much reading up on subs so far. Infinity maybe? Hoping you guys can clue me in on some decent deals so I can go boom. BluRay Again, dont really know much about BluRay players. I typically dont watch them, but my roommate does so I'd like to incorporate a decent player without spending too much. I've attached my sketch, with professional dimensions :laugh:, of the basement floorplan. There's a support pillar smack dab in the middle and I've located where the previous owner had his middle and back surrounds mounted in the ceiling. Also attached is a panoramic of the space. Please excuse the mess as the basement has been more of a storage unit than a home theater since the move! I should also note, the horrendous 2-tone red/mustard paint that is ALL OVER will be gone soon enough. Not sure why the guy decided to paint the baseboard, trim, and closet doors but it makes re-painting that much more fun. I think I have covered the basics, I'm all ears though! Like most, I prefer to do things right the first time so my main goal for this project is to have something that sounds great, doesnt break my bank, looks great, and isnt overkill i.e a 7.1 system when it's actually useless. Thanks and I look forward to hearing what everyone has to say! Brad


Congrats on your new home! Can't really go wrong with the Denon receiver


----------



## vidiot33 (Dec 12, 2013)

BradBerger said:


> Hey everyone, I just purchased my first home this September and the first order of business is getting the basement set up for a modest home theater system. The previous owner had done some work and was using a 7.1 system, but the research I've done so far has me thinking that this space isnt quite ideal for something like that. I drew a rough sketch of my basement floorplan and the speaker layout I'm working with. I'd like to keep the current speaker wires run through the ceiling in place to avoid having to tear up too much so I'm curious of the experts' thoughts on whether to utilize each speaker position, go down to a 5.1 setup, or re-route the speaker wires entirely (last resort). I purchased the Black Friday 65" Vizio which has yet to arrive (fingers crossed it doesnt cause me the same problems I've been reading about) so I'm good on the visuals. I'm working with a flexible budget of about $1500 to cover any and all things that make noise. I dont mind going a bit over as I have been saving for some time and have funds to play with. $2000 is my absolute maximum though. This system will see about 50% streaming media (XBMC/hockey), 30% cable tv, and 20% bluray movies with the occasional internet radio. I also have a vintage Pioneer turntable that I'd love to utilize, but it's not a priority as I'm unsure that I will even have space for it in the end. Here's what I have gathered so far: Receiver I'm really liking the Denon receivers and I'd like to end up with one of those. The price seems fair for the refurb units and they seem to have nice features, doesnt hurt that I prefer their looks over Onkyo, Marantz, etc. Saw some issues with Onkyo's HDMI inputs as well. I'm already taking a risk with this cheap Vizio LED so I'd like to avoid any compounding problems. How much should I be looking to spend here? Speakers Originally, I was leaning towards HTIB but further research has led me to nix that idea and assemble the system with help from experienced HT people. For the fronts, I wanna stick with floor mounts/tower. I dont like the look of wall-mounted fronts. The surrounds will have to be mounted from the ceiling. I have read good things about Polk's products and they seem to be within my price range. Have also seen people talk highly of Pioneer Andrew Jones units for quality low-budget setups. I know I will be using a large chunk of my budget here, but just how much? I also need to decide if I should utilize the existing 7.1 layout or just not even waste my money because of the basement's dimensions. Sub Unfortunately I havent done much reading up on subs so far. Infinity maybe? Hoping you guys can clue me in on some decent deals so I can go boom. BluRay Again, dont really know much about BluRay players. I typically dont watch them, but my roommate does so I'd like to incorporate a decent player without spending too much. I've attached my sketch, with professional dimensions :laugh:, of the basement floorplan. There's a support pillar smack dab in the middle and I've located where the previous owner had his middle and back surrounds mounted in the ceiling. Also attached is a panoramic of the space. Please excuse the mess as the basement has been more of a storage unit than a home theater since the move! I should also note, the horrendous 2-tone red/mustard paint that is ALL OVER will be gone soon enough. Not sure why the guy decided to paint the baseboard, trim, and closet doors but it makes re-painting that much more fun. I think I have covered the basics, I'm all ears though! Like most, I prefer to do things right the first time so my main goal for this project is to have something that sounds great, doesnt break my bank, looks great, and isnt overkill i.e a 7.1 system when it's actually useless. Thanks and I look forward to hearing what everyone has to say! Brad


For speakers, if you're looking for the best value, the Pioneers you mention should certainly
be considered, lots of people like Polks, but i don't have any direct experience with them. I would also add Dayton to that list, they probably offer the best value in subwoofers as well. I would prefer the Dayton subs to the Pioneers, especially at this price. I agree that you're better off with 5.1 than 7.1. I have 7.1 and have a hard time telling the difference between the two, so you're not missing out on much. If you go with the Dayton subs, i'd go with a pair of them (properly placed). The next priority should be room treatment (if you don't plan to build your own, i recommend GIK acoustics, who offer free room analysis). Hope this helps and best of luck!


----------



## vidiot33 (Dec 12, 2013)

BradBerger said:


> Hey everyone, I just purchased my first home this September and the first order of business is getting the basement set up for a modest home theater system. The previous owner had done some work and was using a 7.1 system, but the research I've done so far has me thinking that this space isnt quite ideal for something like that. I drew a rough sketch of my basement floorplan and the speaker layout I'm working with. I'd like to keep the current speaker wires run through the ceiling in place to avoid having to tear up too much so I'm curious of the experts' thoughts on whether to utilize each speaker position, go down to a 5.1 setup, or re-route the speaker wires entirely (last resort). I purchased the Black Friday 65" Vizio which has yet to arrive (fingers crossed it doesnt cause me the same problems I've been reading about) so I'm good on the visuals. I'm working with a flexible budget of about $1500 to cover any and all things that make noise. I dont mind going a bit over as I have been saving for some time and have funds to play with. $2000 is my absolute maximum though. This system will see about 50% streaming media (XBMC/hockey), 30% cable tv, and 20% bluray movies with the occasional internet radio. I also have a vintage Pioneer turntable that I'd love to utilize, but it's not a priority as I'm unsure that I will even have space for it in the end. Here's what I have gathered so far: Receiver I'm really liking the Denon receivers and I'd like to end up with one of those. The price seems fair for the refurb units and they seem to have nice features, doesnt hurt that I prefer their looks over Onkyo, Marantz, etc. Saw some issues with Onkyo's HDMI inputs as well. I'm already taking a risk with this cheap Vizio LED so I'd like to avoid any compounding problems. How much should I be looking to spend here? Speakers Originally, I was leaning towards HTIB but further research has led me to nix that idea and assemble the system with help from experienced HT people. For the fronts, I wanna stick with floor mounts/tower. I dont like the look of wall-mounted fronts. The surrounds will have to be mounted from the ceiling. I have read good things about Polk's products and they seem to be within my price range. Have also seen people talk highly of Pioneer Andrew Jones units for quality low-budget setups. I know I will be using a large chunk of my budget here, but just how much? I also need to decide if I should utilize the existing 7.1 layout or just not even waste my money because of the basement's dimensions. Sub Unfortunately I havent done much reading up on subs so far. Infinity maybe? Hoping you guys can clue me in on some decent deals so I can go boom. BluRay Again, dont really know much about BluRay players. I typically dont watch them, but my roommate does so I'd like to incorporate a decent player without spending too much. I've attached my sketch, with professional dimensions :laugh:, of the basement floorplan. There's a support pillar smack dab in the middle and I've located where the previous owner had his middle and back surrounds mounted in the ceiling. Also attached is a panoramic of the space. Please excuse the mess as the basement has been more of a storage unit than a home theater since the move! I should also note, the horrendous 2-tone red/mustard paint that is ALL OVER will be gone soon enough. Not sure why the guy decided to paint the baseboard, trim, and closet doors but it makes re-painting that much more fun. I think I have covered the basics, I'm all ears though! Like most, I prefer to do things right the first time so my main goal for this project is to have something that sounds great, doesnt break my bank, looks great, and isnt overkill i.e a 7.1 system when it's actually useless. Thanks and I look forward to hearing what everyone has to say! Brad


For Blu Ray players, i'd stick with a major Japanese brand, Panasonic works well as is a good value.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

I think that a 7.1 system will be beneficial due to the open floor plan. The extra side surrounds will help fill those voids. Of course you can always start with 5 and add more later.

Don't know if the sale is still on but Polk was doing a one time 50% off total purchase deal. I'm a Polk fan as you can tell from my signature line but that doesn't mean there aren't other great speakers out there.
The RTIA series is second from the top for Polk, a 7 channel setup can run $2,000 (RTIA3 x4 / RTIA5 x2 / CSIA6 x1). For a subwoofer I would recommend IMO SVS PB12-Plus $1,400 or 2 x SVS PB 2000 $1500 , I have four of their subs and love them.

Or 

You could check out the SVS Prime Speakers 7 speaker setup $2,350 (Prime Tower x2 $1000 / Prime Bookshelf x4 $1000 / Prime Center $350). SVS offers a in home 45 day trial with no hassle return, even include free return shipping. I haven't heard them personally, but others have been impressed.

Anyway, just some thoughts. Look forward to watching the room come together. Make sure to keep us up too date on your progress and we love pictures. Also browse around the theater build threads, I know they came in handy for me to get ideas on my build.

And lastly WELCOME to HTS!


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

As philihp said, welcome. 
Without standing in the space it's harder to tell for sure, but I think if it were my space, I'd go 5.1/2. I don't like how the sound would have to go around the corner in the right rear. I'd mount the left surround on the support pillar, and the right directly across. (Unless the windows are in the way, but ceiling mounts work). They should be about 2-3' above seated ear height and 1-2' behind. For gear? Accessories4less.com. I'll second philihp' s nod to SVS. And JBL also had a 50% off sale. I would not buy a subwoofer from a "speaker" company.


----------



## BradBerger (Dec 14, 2014)

phillihp23 said:


> I think that a 7.1 system will be beneficial due to the open floor plan. The extra side surrounds will help fill those voids. Of course you can always start with 5 and add more later.
> 
> Don't know if the sale is still on but Polk was doing a one time 50% off total purchase deal. I'm a Polk fan as you can tell from my signature line but that doesn't mean there aren't other great speakers out there.
> The RTIA series is second from the top for Polk, a 7 channel setup can run $2,000 (RTIA3 x4 / RTIA5 x2 / CSIA6 x1). For a subwoofer I would recommend IMO SVS PB12-Plus $1,400 or 2 x SVS PB 2000 $1500 , I have four of their subs and love them.
> ...


Glad to be here and have been soaking up as much good info as I can. I think I'm gonna start off with 5 if I can relocate that left surround. I'll start a thread to document my progress later!



willis7469 said:


> As philihp said, welcome.
> Without standing in the space it's harder to tell for sure, but I think if it were my space, I'd go 5.1/2. I don't like how the sound would have to go around the corner in the right rear. I'd mount the left surround on the support pillar, and the right directly across. (Unless the windows are in the way, but ceiling mounts work). They should be about 2-3' above seated ear height and 1-2' behind. For gear? Accessories4less.com. I'll second philihp' s nod to SVS. And JBL also had a 50% off sale. I would not buy a subwoofer from a "speaker" company.


That back right corner has me leaning towards 5.1. I dont see a point in using those rear positions if they arent going to do much. Tomorrow is the first official planning day so I'm gonna determine if it's possible to run a wire somewhere along the I-beam underneath the drywall. That way, both surrounds will be evenly spaced. Fingers crossed!

I got lucky with this floor plan because there is a closet behind the TV wall. My plan is to take down a chunk of the drywall in that closet to make some of my cable routing a breeze. I will be mounting a 4 gang work box next to the existing outlet for banana plugs, cat5e, HDMI, and coax. 

I've also been browsing Craigslist and have found some decent deals, no luck just yet though!


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

i would rearrange the whole downstairs if it were me. I would take the bar and move it to the rear right hand or left hand side.....


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

, i did not see that support pillar.... can that be moved ?


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Just some ideas for the room....
re-directing the speaker locations...








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## BradBerger (Dec 14, 2014)

Unfortunately, rearranging the entire basement is out of the cards at this time so the pillar and bar will be staying put. I know it's not ideal but I just cant swing it. If this was an unfinished basement, we wouldnt even be having this conversation! Haha

I like the way that new arrangement looks phillihp. Hopefully I can manage to either run new wires or reroute the existing ones to end up with something similar to that without having to do too much demo! The benefit to your idea is I can go with 5.1 and still have the accomodations for 7.1 if I decide to do so later on.

I'm beginning to see where the sickness comes from


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

If running new wire you can easily run it between the beam and ceiling on the left and ceiling and wall on the right, you know right in the crease- like the area where crown molding would cover if installed.


----------



## BradBerger (Dec 14, 2014)

Good news, running a new wire along the I-beam is feasible. So 5.1 it is for now. Gonna stuff the rear wires back into the ceiling and cover the holes with a blank wall plate.

My TV is also ready for pickup so I'll be grabbing that tomorrow and paint begins this weekend! It's all coming along pretty nicely so far.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Nice brad. Looking forward to pics, and your success. I also have a pole(12x12) in my space too. It'll work out. Saw yo mentioned wall plates up front. Don't forget the back ones! Lol


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Congrats on your new space.. Man Cave is a serious business so her's my 2 cents worth... Take a look at the FLUANCE line on Amazon ... looks like a very reasonably priced alternative to Polk and some other more expensive brand names... Also they have a flexible 5.1 or 5.0 package options... If your a DIY'er there are plenty of amazing projects you can put together on PartsExpress.com.

As a professional installer I highly recommend Pioneer Elite and Denon receivers


----------



## BradBerger (Dec 14, 2014)

Little update here...

Went ahead and ordered a Denon AVR-X2000 from accessories4less and also went with a Dayton SUB-1200 and a Panasonic DMP-BD91 BluRay for a steal off Amazon. Have yet to decide on speakers, but I'm liking the Pioneers if I go new and will continue to check local classifieds until I'm ready to jump. I also plan to pick up a Panamax MR4000 before everything gets set up.


----------



## BradBerger (Dec 14, 2014)

Work has begun! Thanks for the help everyone, I have created a progress thread located here:

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...3-newbie-basement-theater-project-thread.html


----------

